# Acentos en terminal tty y dudas

## Yczo

Hola, de repente me he dado cuenta que no me funcionan los acentos en los terminales (que sí el símbolo del euro, tócate los.. en fin), lo que es una lata, parece que lo escribe pero luego solo deja un espacio en blanco. Esto es algo que solucioné en el pasado, pero hoy por hoy no lo consigo (tras leer un montón de posts de este foro con ninguno he podido hacerlo funcionar), será quizás la actualización de algún programa. Veamos siguiendo la guía de localización y de UTF-8 he seguido los pasos:

0) Verifico el soporte de unicode en el kernel

```

# cat /usr/src/linux/.config |grep NLS

CONFIG_UDF_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="utf8"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y

----------

## quilosaq

Ponte en un terminal (no X) y ejecuta:

```
# loadkeys es
```

Mira que archivo carga.

----------

## Yczo

gracias por la ayuda quilosaq

```

# loadkeys es

Loading /usr/share/keymaps/i386/qwerty/es.map.gz

```

creo que esto esta bién sospecho que no muestra bien las fuentes o algo. estoy usando el interfaz VESA VGA sencilla para el framebuffer a 800x600, aunque no creo que esto deba ser un problema.

un saludo

----------

## quilosaq

¿Y cambiando consolefont a:

```
consolefont="default8x16"
```

?

Comprueba que tengas arrancado consolefont

```
rc-status -s | grep consolefont
```

----------

## Yczo

```

# rc-status -s |grep consolefont

 consolefont                                    [  started  ]

```

esto es raro de narices, con la otra fuente tampoco obtengo nada. O mejor dicho, al teclear en tty "á" por ejemplo, dibuja un carácter en blanco, nada más.

un saludo y gracias.

----------

## esteban_conde

setxkbmap es

----------

## Yczo

Esto, una pregunta, Esteban, el comando que me pusiste no sería para ajustar el teclado de las X en vez de framebuffer?

 Retiro mi duda, parece que configura el teclado desde los ajustes X, de todas formas por desgracia no sirvio para poder ver los acentos y me quitó el simbolo del euro xd.

Si para mi que esta bien configurado pero el caracter no se muestra por algo y en su lugar muestra un espacio vacío

```

uname -r

3.8.13-gentoo

```

 tengo instalado el kbd-1.15.5-r1

Un saludo  :Wink: 

----------

## pelelademadera

es raro lo que te pasa, yo tengo una config identica a la tuya, la unica diferencia es es_AR-utf8

 *Quote:*   

> pelo@pelo-pc ~ $ cat /etc/conf.d/keymaps
> 
> keymap="es"
> 
> windowkeys="YES"
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> pelo@pelo-pc ~ $ cat /etc/conf.d/consolefont
> 
> consolefont="default8x16"
> 
> 

 

son las unicas diferencias que encontre, ademas de un y en el kernel...

especificamente este:

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850 is not set

anda perfectamente las ñ y demas, el unico problema que tengo es cuando descomprimo archivos rar, que nunca pude solucionarlo...

----------

## Yczo

Quería agradecer todas vuestras respuestas, a ver si ahora saco un poco de tiempo y lo vuelvo a revisar. Siento no haber respondido antes, pero es que no me fue posible estuve muy estresado por motivos de estudios.

Saludos a todos!

----------

